# boss smart hitch doesn't work



## ciuffc1 (Nov 18, 2013)

My smart hitch doesn't work...it clicks when the toggle switch it pressed...but that's it. I checked the wiring and connections and verified its in the float position but nada..no go. The plow seems to function fine except for the smart hitch. Any ideas on where to start troubleshooting? I hear the clicking, so it seems as if power is there but maybe a component as failed or something. Thanks.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Clean up the grounds then try it.


----------



## ciuffc1 (Nov 18, 2013)

The only grounds are the ones on the truck, right (which are directly connected to the battery)? There are no other grounds to worry about, correct? This is a new (used plow) for me... this is the first time it is hooked up on my truck, so please bear with me! It worked when I took it off the last truck though.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

ciuffc1;1666248 said:


> The only grounds are the ones on the truck, right (which are directly connected to the battery)? There are no other grounds to worry about, correct? This is a new (used plow) for me... this is the first time it is hooked up on my truck, so please bear with me! It worked when I took it off the last truck though.


well lets start with that ground to the battery has to be connected somewhere else to right


----------



## ciuffc1 (Nov 18, 2013)

That would be the main solenoid, correct? The other end connects to the battery and harness, then finally to the two line red / black main power for power and ground to the plow. since the plow works...that would mean that side of the ground is ok, correct? The battery and solenoid ends are good. I verified that much. Is there something else on the plow side that I should look into? Maybe there's a ground on the big black rectangular boss connector or something?


----------



## ciuffc1 (Nov 18, 2013)

Some more info on this - the grounds seem to be ok. The switch seems to be doing its job, as switched voltage comes out of it when the switch is pressed. I am still not sure of root cause here. However it occurred to me that (and its a stupid question) - when in the float position, which is what my manual says to use to get the smart hitch to work (controller lights up red)...there is no main power on the large heavy gauge lead to the pump...the main solenoid does not turn on, in other words its not hot in the float position. I think this may be related to my issue. How else could this work, you got to have power to the pump right? In other positions, plow up, down, angle, the solenoid turns on and enables power. On float - it does not. Is this my issue, is it related?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The SH switch sends a 12v trigger back through the bumper plug to the underhood solenoid, which obviously then activates the pump. Check for a missing pin in the bumper plug as the lowly #13 pin is the one that breaks off if you're rough with the plug yet you won't even notice it's gone until the SH doesn't work. Without that pin you'll have no motor solenoid trigger...thus pump motor no runny.

Quick full circuit test is right at the motor solenoid on the black/white wire. If it's dead with the SH switch flipped then the pin is missing or the circuit is broken somewhere between the switch and the solenoid.


----------



## ciuffc1 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thank you. I will check that out. Appreciate the info.


----------



## ciuffc1 (Nov 18, 2013)

B & B -You nailed it, that was it. I followed the white / black wire back and found it was broken in the harness. I repaired it and I am all set. Thanks again...that was a HUGE help for me.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok, now my turn. My 9'2" functions properly but the SH does not. When I flip the switch, the motor runs but it sounds like you have a wing fully extended and hit the button to extend it more. Does the same thing whether I put the SH switch up or down. I have to raise the light bar by hand to attach it to the truck. Any ideas?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

ciuffc1;1667351 said:


> B & B -You nailed it, that was it. I followed the white / black wire back and found it was broken in the harness. I repaired it and I am all set. Thanks again...that was a HUGE help for me.


 :salute: Good job. These systems are actually very simple if you take a little time to study how they function- so they're normally not too difficult to diagnose/repair with just a little guidance.



Wilnip;1667494 said:


> Ok, now my turn. My 9'2" functions properly but the SH does not. When I flip the switch, the motor runs but it sounds like you have a wing fully extended and hit the button to extend it more. Does the same thing whether I put the SH switch up or down. I have to raise the light bar by hand to attach it to the truck. Any ideas?


That scenario is usually because the SH isn't opening the lift valve. So poor connection on the white wire front the SH toggle and the lift valve, or the SH toggle is corroded inside thus needs replaced most likely. You can check for 12v on the white wire at the lift valve while holding the toggle up to see if the signal is getting to the valve.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

B&B;1667694 said:


> :salute: Good job. These systems are actually very simple if you take a little time to study how they function- so they're normally not too difficult to diagnose/repair with just a little guidance.
> 
> That scenario is usually because the SH isn't opening the lift valve. So poor connection on the white wire front the SH toggle and the lift valve, or the SH toggle is corroded inside thus needs replaced most likely. You can check for 12v on the white wire at the lift valve while holding the toggle up to see if the signal is getting to the valve.


That makes sence, B&B. I will let ya know what I find. Thanks.


----------

